# Help with TUG member referral button



## bigrick (Jan 12, 2009)

> New Member Referral Aid - TUG has subscribed to a new referral service program called Referral Blast. Now by just clicking on the "send this site to a friend" button , you will be able to automatically email your referrals our website address with your name as referring them. Please use your full real name when sending these referrals so you can get credit when your friends join our group.
> 
> FYI, Referral Blast is a confidential service and they do not harvest any email addresses from this service. Now it is much easier for each member to gain referral awards to use toward free membership renewals or free ads.
> 
> http://s113144991.onlinehome.us/emailreferral.asp




When I click the button with the above link, I get a page that says "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage."

What am I doing wrong?


What I am doing RIGHT is that I am trying to refer some folks to TUG.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't open it either.  I will report it to an Admin. - Thanks!


----------



## bigrick (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Denise!  It's always nice to know it's not just me.  I hate user errors, especially when I am the user!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2009)

hrm...have to look into that.

for referrals, just make sure when the person joins that they put your name in the referred by box on the new member signup form!


----------



## bigrick (Jan 15, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> for referrals, just make sure when the person joins that they put your *name *in the referred by box on the new member signup form!



By name, do you mean my TUG user name or my real name?  

TUG user name seems preferable to me since it is unique.  

I don't know if they come here but there are a lot of people out there with my name.  I know this for certain because I bought a timeshare from a private party in another California town.  He looked up mine and my wife's names on the internet and sent the title and some other related mail to the first California couple with our names.  They were not us!  But they were happy I called and were more than happy I actually wanted the timeshare and the additional paperwork.  (Imagine their surprise to receive a timeshare in the mail without spending any money and without attending any presentation.    )

So I want to be sure bigrick gets credited properly for referrals from bigrick.  (Any bonus credits you want to throw my way are welcome too of course!)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2009)

either or, however the most common entry is a full name.  I usually track it down to the city the referEE is from as well.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 18, 2009)

Either works.  Wonderful!   

I forgot that this is TUG.  That place where dreams come true ( IOW, I get the timeshare and the trade I want thanks to the wonderful help and info of other TUGgers) and things usually work just the way you want (again, with a little help from other TUGgers like you).


----------

